# Run a wire through firewall of a 97 altima



## Supernootz (Jul 9, 2005)

Can anyone point me to where I could find a suitable location to run a power wire(s) through the firewall of a 97 altima? If you can point me to a diy for stereo installation, that information would be wonderfully appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------

